# Archery Only Turkey Season?



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

After working out my computer problems....

How do you guys feel about an archery only turkey season? I would propose that the season takes place for aprox. 10 days, prior to the reg. opening dates (obviously the further north the later the dates would start). IMO turkey get far less education from archery hunters, and it would open up a ton of great potential for low pressure situations, especially on state land. It would be an automatic license, such as the 0234, because of the limited appeal and lower harvest ratios. Please leave a justification with a vote, I truly want to know what people would have against this type of season.....


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i know nebraska does this and im sure other states as well... im all for it... but i dont think this will go over well:lol: its going to start out like.....

first you have all the deer hunting 1st now you want the turkeys to yourself too and blah blah blah...... but i agree its science.... arrows are a lot more quiet and turkeys dont scare AS EASY when shot at with a bow than a gun.... yes i have watched gun hunting turkeys when they blast one and the others stick around.... those turkeys are stupid :lol:


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

I voted that I'm not sure. I would like to use my tag for the regular season, if I didn't fill it for the early.


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

As you have it written I would have to say no. My reason being the guaranteed licensing the way I read it would also apply to state land. Although an archery only hunt is what you propose, I'm sure you would have more hunters out on state land than you would during the regular seasons. I scouted extremely hard this year finding alot of birds and still had cars parked at over half the spots I had birds roosted at on the first state land hunt (4-20 to 4-26). I can only imagine the amount of traffic that would come with such a season. With higher traffic comes more educated birds, through being called to and bumped. A large part of the reason I enjoy hunting turkeys is the fact that it's not so crowded.

Secondly, with guaranteed licensing something has to give. In this case, it would be likely that the amount of licenses sold to those who gun hunt. Although harvest ratios are lower among archery hunters due to the nature of bow hunting it would still leave a pretty big dent in license availability in the late season. 

On the other hand it wouldn't be so bad for the state. Because of the lower harvest rate of archers the state could sell more tags and still meet the same harvest goals. Late season hunters would also likely see less hunters out hunting because they may be taking advantage of the early season rather than the longer late. 

If this was a private land hunt where bow hunters would have the opportunity to have a week or two head start I would be all for it. Also, for state land a lottery for an archery only early season hunt wouldn't be so bad. 


~Dan~


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

DGF said:


> As you have it written I would have to say no. My reason being the guaranteed licensing the way I read it would also apply to state land. Although an archery only hunt is what you propose, I'm sure you would have more hunters out on state land than you would during the regular seasons. I scouted extremely hard this year finding alot of birds and still had cars parked at over half the spots I had birds roosted at on the first state land hunt (4-20 to 4-26). I can only imagine the amount of traffic that would come with such a season. With higher traffic comes more educated birds, through being called to and bumped. A large part of the reason I enjoy hunting turkeys is the fact that it's not so crowded.
> 
> Secondly, with guaranteed licensing something has to give. In this case, it would be likely that the amount of licenses sold to those who gun hunt. Although harvest ratios are lower among archery hunters due to the nature of bow hunting it would still leave a pretty big dent in license availability in the late season.
> 
> ...


I like your idea. I would say then, this license would be gauranteed for private land, lottery for public. That makes a lot of sense. This is why I like seeing people's reasoning, its a learning deal. Much better than just a 'No'. That does no good.


----------



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

I voted not sure. I am still very green when it comes to turkey hunting and still havent harvested a bird I have less then a week to do so. 
I hardly Understand the set up of the current season so dont think it would be right for me to vote one direction or the other as of yet. 

I am a bow only hunter currently due to I dont own a gun. Even If i did I wouldnt hunt turkey with it until I harvest one with my Bow first.But I have turkey hunted enough to know. That I enjoy turkey hunting far more then deer hunting. The rush of a gobbler sounding off all around you is like nothing else.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I doubt it would be successful, as in many areas of the state starting two weeks earlier with any type of weapon would have you hunting winter flocks, not single toms, that would not respond to calls or gobble that are standing in two feet of snow. They might even still be at feeders. I didn't pull any of my feeders this year till April 10. 

We start our turkey season in much of the state too early now. Just ask the guys who had the first week in many areas of northern Michigan.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Linda G. said:


> I doubt it would be successful, as in many areas of the state starting two weeks earlier with any type of weapon would have you hunting winter flocks, not single toms, that would not respond to calls or gobble that are standing in two feet of snow. They might even still be at feeders. I didn't pull any of my feeders this year till April 10.
> 
> We start our turkey season in much of the state too early now. Just ask the guys who had the first week in many areas of northern Michigan.


The first person to vote no who actually gives an explanation. Thanks. If I really had it my way I would start the bow season around the time that seasons start now, let gun hunting follow. Truth be told I think that seasons start too late in Lower Michigan. There is a huge diff between southern birds and northern michigan birds for sure.

Rest of the no votes- "I am a gun hunter and I oppose people getting 'unfair opportunity for working harder than me'" - is that the generic answer but no one wants to say it or what? What other rationale is there?


----------



## Head (Apr 28, 2009)

first time reply to any post this im all game for i've been looking for long beards all season and still skunked i am just hoping this does not discourage my son this was his first year turkey hunting. But i am up for archery only everything.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

As long as it were an additional season and not subtracting from the current one.Yes. But that vote would be dependent on an impact study being done prior to implementation, or at the very least, started with a sunset clause for a limited amount of time(2yrs perhaps) to compile data. I'm all for additional opportunities for hunters and this particular ideaseems like a low impact type of opportunity that would seem very easily implemented.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Ieatantlers said:


> After working out my computer problems....
> 
> How do you guys feel about an archery only turkey season? I would propose that the season takes place for aprox. 10 days, prior to the reg. opening dates (obviously the further north the later the dates would start). IMO turkey get far less education from archery hunters, and it would open up a ton of great potential for low pressure situations, especially on state land. It would be an automatic license, such as the 0234, because of the limited appeal and lower harvest ratios. Please leave a justification with a vote, I truly want to know what people would have against this type of season.....



Talk about the "All about me syndrom." How do you figure the birds would be less educated, you use the same calls, blinds etc as anyone else. You just want first crack at them before anyone one else. Weather it be a gun, bow, crossbow they still have to be within range and once you start calling 
to get them there the weapon of choise make no difference because the birds still get educated.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

smoke73 said:


> I voted that I'm not sure. I would like to use my tag for the regular season, if I didn't fill it for the early.


I agree, although I voted yes. I would much rather use the bow, just due to the added challenge, and also the added possibility of a second shot if needed.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

I think we have a lot of turkey hunting opportunity's now and using a bow is your choice ,adding another season does not seem to be a good idea .Bud


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Personally I think a week long bow season at the end of April, preceding the general season, wouldn't be all that bad. It would not be any different than someone, say, hunting the 234 hunt now after the 301 guys have already been out there....there are still plenty of birds to be had an they are still very cooperative....even into the end of May. If the bowhunter didn't tag his bird in that first week, allow the tag to be used later in the season if he so chooses.


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

I voted no because you have that choice now to shoot one with a bow. Why would we want the DNR screwing up our Turkey season like they have with our Deer seasons!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I can't see making the overall turkey season any longer than it is right now. We already have a long season. I can't see how you could start it earlier or go longer than it is right now. Then if you don't make the overall season longer, making a bow only season excludes some hunters from participation. Not good. I voted no.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

huntingfool43 said:


> Talk about the "All about me syndrom." How do you figure the birds would be less educated, you use the same calls, blinds etc as anyone else.


Yeah, when I think "educated birds" I think birds that have been overcalled.



EdB said:


> I can't see making the overall turkey season any longer than it is right now. We already have a long season. I can't see how you could start it earlier or go longer than it is right now. Then if you don't make the overall season longer, making a bow only season excludes some hunters from participation. Not good. I voted no.


I don't think it makes sense to start any earlier. If there was a bow-only season in the first week of June, that would be fine with me, but I doubt you'd be successful. Making one of the weeks in between bow-only seems like unreasonable exclusion of gun hunters. 

I hunted four days in May on public land and never saw another turkey hunter. We already have almost two months to bow-hunt a turkey, I'm not sure what more you want.

I'll vote "maybe".

KW


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm for it, granted I don't hunt turkey right now, but if I did it would be with a bow anyways so I figured yes was the best answer


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Atchison said:


> I'm for it, granted I don't hunt turkey right now, but if I did it would be with a bow anyways so I figured yes was the best answer


I do hunt turkey and did so this year with a gun. Last fall I deer hunted with a bow only, and I'd like to try turkey with a bow next year. This year I just figured I had enough to worry about with learning to call, set up decoys, etc... My Tom came in close enough that I could have taken him with a bow this year had I gone that route.

Anyway, I'm ALL ABOUT bow hunting turkeys. I just haven't read anything here to convince me that there needs to be a BOW ONLY turkey season. Seems to me that bow hunters have plenty of opportunity as is, why exclude a group of hunters?

KW


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> I do hunt turkey and did so this year with a gun. Last fall I deer hunted with a bow only, and I'd like to try turkey with a bow next year. This year I just figured I had enough to worry about with learning to call, set up decoys, etc... My Tom came in close enough that I could have taken him with a bow this year had I gone that route.
> 
> Anyway, I'm ALL ABOUT bow hunting turkeys. I just haven't read anything here to convince me that there needs to be a BOW ONLY turkey season. Seems to me that bow hunters have plenty of opportunity as is, why exclude a group of hunters?
> 
> KW


It's not excluding them.....it's just re-distributing them a little.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

QDMAMAN said:


> Ieatantlers, I'm not sure that's Linda's REAL reason for voting no. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=284303 :evil:
> 
> Big T


yeah I know, my comments were in that thread as well. But its far, far better to give some sort of response than none at all. I'm seeing about 10% of 'No' responses giving justification...which tells me something.

Pinefarm- The best part of that deal on the Kansas season- nearly 80% of Kansas hunters thought the season was successful. Let me think, they seem to know a thing or two about managing a deer/turkey herd- maybe we should LEARN from a state which obviously has it figured out. I need to find a Red state to live in a.s.a.p. I'm missing Montana more and more everyday. I just wish I had applied for a turkey tag out there before heading to guide school. Merriams gobbling everyday through May and June, waiting to get stuck. Only one more year of school thank God.:evil:

DEDGOOSE- If you are trying to say turkey hunting with a gun is easier than with a bow, you are arguing against all harvest stats. (Why would people near 60% success with a gun, and yet 20% with a bow?) You say those bow hunts were the easiest thing your friends had every seen....Do you think it would've been HARDER with a gun? How does that even make sense?


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

I voted hell *YES!!*

Everyone knows bowhunting is superior to scattergun'n'.....next you ******** will be lobbyun for a centerfire rifle season on these birds......


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ieatantlers said:


> DEDGOOSE- If you are trying to say turkey hunting with a gun is easier than with a bow, you are arguing against all harvest stats. (Why would people near 60% success with a gun, and yet 20% with a bow?) You say those bow hunts were the easiest thing your friends had every seen....Do you think it would've been HARDER with a gun? How does that even make sense?



I did not say it would have been more difficult with a gun, it would have been the same hunt due in part to the blind that is all. Went in with the expectation that bow hunting would be more difficult it was not in the manner ie blind and decoy that we approached it. It is not the "holy grail" of turkey hunting that some suggest it to be. Give me a guy who can shoot turkeys consistently with a bow and no blind and that man has my respect and attention because that is the most difficult way to kill a gobbler. 

As for the rest of my comments. I dont want to portray that I am against bows and blinds. Harvest your turkey however you wish, if you notice alot of my answers on here are "never be to proud to kill a turkey" Stalk, ambush whatever someone has to do as long as they feel good about it. 

You asked for reasons why one would vote No. And my answer was and still is that it is no more difficult to harvest a turkey with a bow blind and decoy than with a gun in a similiar fashion. 

And for the argument of minority: I guess I could propose a 20 g season because that is what I hunt with, but that is my choice, much like your choice is to hunt with a bow.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

> Everyone knows bowhunting is superior to scattergun'n'.....next you ******** will be lobbyun for a centerfire rifle season on these birds


That's a bit on the rude and arrogant side. There aren't any scattter gunners proposing changes to our seasons. Michigan has some of the highest quality turkey hunting in the nation. You can use the weapon of your choice. Why change a good thing. Looks like the poll results confirm that.

I know the serious turkey hunter's here would be in a huge uproar over rifles. I love to bow hunt deer. I'm fine with those who choose to use a bow for turkeys. When it comes to turkey hunting, camping in a pop up blind is boring. Run and gunning is a lot more exciting. It's to bad many bowhunters have never had the thrill of it.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

No...Thats just what we need. Another special season for your weapon of choice. Next it will a x-bow special season then a muzzleloader traditional and then a inline season and so on. Maybe a slingshot seaon or dart woul,d be fun to try.

We have a very special season now. It's called spring turkey season. Use your bow, gun or camera and enjoy.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I voted im not sure. But i think that we should just keep it as it is. Been working well for a long time now and judging by this forum allot of folks are very succsessful the way things are right now. Ive killed turkeys with bow and gun and both are very enjoyable ways to hunt.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

oooo good call on the sling shot season :lol: im down....

i voted yes at first but now i am a fence sitter.... but only because i live in colorado now so it doesnt really matter to me i decided:lol: sorry guys... nebraska has the archery only hunt... ill let ya know how that goes...


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

Sling shot .......yeah but DEDGOOSE will prolly want us to have one hand tied behind our back....


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

> You asked for reasons why one would vote No. And my answer was and still is that it is no more difficult to harvest a turkey with a bow blind and decoy than with a gun in a similiar fashion.


Ok, I've done both, shot lots of birds with a shotgun, a couple with the bow. The comparison is not there, hunting with a bow is considerabley harder than hunting with a shotgun. Now, I start hunting with a bow because I thought that hunting birds with a popup and a shotgun was too easy. By the way, I voted no, I think that no extra or special seasons are needed. The seasons are fine the way there setup.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I did not say it would have been more difficult with a gun, it would have been the same hunt due in part to the blind that is all. Went in with the expectation that bow hunting would be more difficult it was not in the manner ie blind and decoy that we approached it. It is not the "holy grail" of turkey hunting that some suggest it to be. Give me a guy who can shoot turkeys consistently with a bow and no blind and that man has my respect and attention because that is the most difficult way to kill a gobbler.
> 
> As for the rest of my comments. I dont want to portray that I am against bows and blinds. Harvest your turkey however you wish, if you notice alot of my answers on here are "never be to proud to kill a turkey" Stalk, ambush whatever someone has to do as long as they feel good about it.
> 
> ...


 

DEDGOOSE, Im gonna have to really disagree with you on this one!!! Up until this season, I felt the same way as you. This year I called 9 different longbeards into bow range for 3 different bow hunters, and all three hunters missed at less than 20 yards... I guarantee if those hunters were using guns they would of all smoked birds... Oh yeah, all three hunters are accomplished turkey hunters, that have killed birds with guns in the past. Ask Muddpuppy from the sight if he could of killed the gobbler I put in front of him broadside full strut at 12 yards with his 11-87. Sorry Muddpuppy, (don't mean to call you out on here man) but that was a chip shot and you choked... It's just a lot harder to put it all together with a bow than with a gun... That's the facts. Oh, yeah and if I was hunting these propertys with guns theres no way I would of called that many birds in after the guns wound of been going off. That's my take on it! :coolgleam I voted no, keep the seasons as they are.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Wally poor shooting has no reference on difficulty sorry. It all comes down to making the shot and that is my point all along. The blind provides a free pass for getting drawn on a turkey. Making the shot is another story.


----------



## UkiahDog (May 12, 2008)

I voted yes, but I think it would have to come before the regular season, and not cut into into it.

But I think it would have to be a draw tag. Up here I already see a high hen to tom ratio. 

Maybe offer an additional hen only tag to archers in the fall. I don't know with the new crossbow regualtions. If crossbows are in on the archery season it might be bad news.

I'd hate to see our turkey population affected. The studies that show crossbows won't affect deer population obvioulsy didn't come from states with a lot of pressure like Michigan, the highest deer hunter to land ration in the nation. But, that's another post.

I think yes, I would entertain that idea, mainly because I hunt with a bow and am biased but it might work. Maybe an early private land only season.

I think turkeys are too smart not to know they're being hunted.

An old hunter once told me that every deer thinks a man is a stump, whereas every turkey thinks a stump is a man.


----------



## UkiahDog (May 12, 2008)

After reading that I should've voted I don't know.

I think there would have to be a special stipulation.

I like that last idea of a private only early hunt. Kind of like last years early doe season. Maybe this season would depend on DNR's regional surveys.

But my yes vote stems from the fact that I think the turkey season is too short. I've pulled tags a couple years and couldn't make it once the season approached.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

With the unlimited quota hunt you have a month...

again, an earlier hunt in this area or north would mean you'd take a big chance, more likely a probability, that you'd be hunting birds that are still in large flocks, still not gobbling much or responding to calls, and still standing in the snow.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

I voted no. (I bow hunt turkeys)
Even though I hunt strictly state land, I see no reason to create more seasons or to take time away from those who enjoy hunting turkeys with a gun. 
There is plenty of room for both of us to enjoy Our time out there


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

> Wally poor shooting has no reference on difficulty sorry. It all comes down to making the shot and that is my point all along. The blind provides a free pass for getting drawn on a turkey. Making the shot is another story.


What! I know making the shot is part of the hunt, or difficulty of the hunt.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I have to agree. When the opportunity arises you have to make it count. There are tons of turkeys missed each spring, even with a scattergun. So, just because someone misses a chip shot with a bow doesnt mean its harder to kill a turkey with a bow. Thats purely on the shooter unless theres an equipment flaw. I dont care what your shooting, gun, bow or even the sling shot:lol: it should be a done deal at that yardage with a strutting broadside bird.

Now, im not refuiting that its more difficult to kill a bird with a bow, because more things have to come together, but what im am saying is given the circumstances outlined for making it more difficult in this instance, i think theres no case.

In the end, i think we should all just go out and hunt with what we choose to and be happy we have plenty of opportunity to hunt turkeys.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Wally poor shooting has no reference on difficulty sorry. It all comes down to making the shot and that is my point all along. The blind provides a free pass for getting drawn on a turkey. Making the shot is another story.


Your right, you have to make the shot, but only when a shot presents itself. With a bow, one has to wait for an almost perfect shot. With a gun, you can poke a bird at up to 50 yards, standing in 2 foot tall grass, or even in thick brush if you have a clean shot at the head. In my post, I stated I called in 9 gobblers with in bow range. Not all the gobblers offered bow shots, but every one of thoes gobblers could of easily been killed with a gun. Your wrong on this one DEDGOOSE, give it up!!! :lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Wally Gator said:


> Your right, you have to make the shot, but only when a shot presents itself. With a bow, one has to wait for an almost perfect shot. With a gun, you can poke a bird at up to 50 yards, standing in 2 foot tall grass, or even in thick brush if you have a clean shot at the head. In my post, I stated I called in 9 gobblers with in bow range. Not all the gobblers offered bow shots, but every one of thoes gobblers could of easily been killed with a gun. Your wrong on this one DEDGOOSE, give it up!!! :lol:


As I stated earlier nothing will change my beliefs on this subject. I believe you are wrong, difference of opinion that is all

Please do not go into the ability of a turkey gun and 50 yard shots. It is attainable to build an ethical 50 yard turkey gun, but most guns being toted in the woods are not an ethical 40 yard weapon.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I have not read all the posts, but I still have not seen anyone that voted yes, explain why it is needed over just using your bow during the current season?

Why should there be a special bow season? Where is the benefit?

Ease of killing a bird with a bow is not the topic of the post, so back to the topic. If voting yes, why a new season over using your bow during the current season? Why is it a necessity?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

buck37 said:


> What! I know making the shot is part of the hunt, or difficulty of the hunt.


So is setting still


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a gun that will shot 60+ yards right now and if you all seen the shells I am shooting you would laugh.. hell.. I did when my dad showed it to me... I told him he was full of it until he shot to the other end of our pond which is easily 60 yards and the pattern was still only maybe 3ft..:yikes:

This gun is as old as dirt, is a bolt action and shoots 2.5" paper shells in a 6 shot! German Mauser!! I actually went hunting this weekend on Saturday morning and had 2 good toms coming in and then the hens showed up and promptly walked them out of sight.. :rant:

Tommy - Where were you this weekend man!! LOL!!:lol: I seen you called back but I missed your call.. Was just checking in to see if you were around.. 

At any rate I voted No.. For alot of the same reasons actually that Tommy is talking about.. After reading everything through.. There are elements to both however that give you slight advantages to one and to the other.. I quite frankly run and gun too much and bow hunting is not ideal for this scenario.. Not saying it can't be done but as many guys as I take each year I would rather kill the bird and move on to the next. My Opinion..


----------



## LTCracc (Feb 8, 2007)

Leave the season alone. To compare a bow and a gun is not even close. I know from expierence the difference. Biirds with bows are not easy, its not like shooting a deer with a paper plate kill zone. I have to agree with Gator.


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

> So is setting still


Ya think:SHOCKED:


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

I voted no as well. Our options and seasons right know are very versatile. We try and manage turkeys per unit by limiting tags with quotas and the open 234 season is a great option for everybody bow and gun alike. As far as other states having more liberal seasons they just do not have the hunters as we do in Michigan, meaning it&#8217;s just that more difficult for them to manage there birds, and to say it&#8217;s a bit out of control in some areas is a understatement.. 
I hunted Nebraska&#8217;s early bow season this year, and although a ton of fun, birds just were not responding that well to anything, I seen Toms in groups of 40!!! Long beards and Jakes combined in fields just feeding along, don&#8217;t get me wrong we had chances and we did take birds but it was more like ambushing and stalking than calling birds in and fact is if there not responding to calls then that takes most the fun out of the hunt for me&#8230;Where we did find some active Toms they were so tight with Hens even around noon we couldn&#8217;t break birds away&#8230;
That and the fact we hunted in snow and winds 50+ mph a couple days didn&#8217;t make things that much better (ever chase a double bull in a full sprint across a corn field?) But anyway as a hunting option I&#8217;ll be back next spring in Nebraska for the same brutal punishment&#8230;.
And yes the regular turkey season is fun out in Kansas and Nebraska lots of calling and can be fast action, but the years I&#8217;ve hunted in the heat of May I believe I picked hundreds of ticks of me and my hunting buddies, not all years are as bad, but if you go tick defense and tick under garment control is a must, then your just talking about dozens and not hundreds&#8230;.


----------

